# Sanrio Villagers



## geetry (Oct 6, 2019)

Do you know if they ever plan to bring back the Sanrio villagers for adoption again? I missed out on the event because I stopped playing back in May 2018 and just picked the game back up in September 2019. I'm lowkey upset I missed out, they're some of my favorites.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 6, 2019)

oh snap, there was sanrio villagers?! i went on hiatus for a while and went back on a while back. that kinda sucks..


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

I am not sure if they've said anything official, but since this is the second time there has been a Sanrio event, I wouldn't be surprised if they did a third one.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 10, 2019)

I actually don't know if Sanrio's will be brought back but there is a big possibility in the next year or 2. I do hope they come back so then I can get more of their furniture.


----------

